# Matteo's Coffee & Tea House



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Just moved to a new and better location! 2229 North Eldorado in Klamath Falls, Oregon. Near Jeld Wen, Oregon Institute of Technology, and Skylakes Medical Center.

More...


----------

